# Disas



## paphfreak (Dec 16, 2021)

Recent speaker talked about Disas. Supplied our raffle table. Cleaned up winning four plants. The ones in clear pots are the result of repotting one. Hope I can get them to grow.


----------



## Markhamite (Dec 16, 2021)

I remember reading an AOS article, many, many moons ago, about a South African grower of Disas. The flowers were stunning and the plants immaculate. He used a flood and drain table, if I remember correctly. I never dared try them as my water is too hard. Hope to see some rewards for your care.


----------



## OrchidAnna (Dec 16, 2021)

I can't wait to see how they grow!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2021)

good luck!


----------



## abax (Dec 18, 2021)

Long ago I knew a lil ole lady who grew gorgeous Disa in a clawfoot bath tub in her
backyard.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 19, 2021)

paphfreak said:


> Recent speaker talked about Disas. Supplied our raffle table. Cleaned up winning four plants. The ones in clear pots are the result of repotting one. Hope I can get them to grow.
> 
> View attachment 31162
> View attachment 31163


Wowwwww. Which Disa are they?


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 20, 2021)

paphfreak said:


> Recent speaker talked about Disas. Supplied our raffle table. Cleaned up winning four plants. The ones in clear pots are the result of repotting one. Hope I can get them to grow.
> 
> View attachment 31162
> View attachment 31163


For an excellent guide to growing Disas, check out the eBook A Disa Companion, by Harley, Cywes and Linder. Available on Amazon. Also, Wally Orchard , of Afrodisa, sells some very nice plants.

Good luck! There is a learning curve, in my experience.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2021)

Good luck. Very difficult. CLEAN!!! water, don't over water and cool.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 21, 2021)

It all depends on where you are Eric. Dead easy in the Uk. Almost hardy. Outside most of the year. Just need a bit of winter protection. Sit in rain water year round. Tiny bit of feed. People here grow them with their sarracenias. Need similar conditions. Repot spring or autumn. Also easy from seed sown on damp moss. Pods mature after about three months. Three years to flowering if you are good.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 21, 2021)

I'd try growing some (had one that did ok a long time ago). But it is darn hard to find any. I'd like to try seed...


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 22, 2021)

littlefrog said:


> I'd try growing some (had one that did ok a long time ago). But it is darn hard to find any. I'd like to try seed...


Same


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 22, 2021)

littlefrog said:


> I'd try growing some (had one that did ok a long time ago). But it is darn hard to find any. I'd like to try seed...


 Plants from Wally Orchard available here: https://afrodisa.weebly.com/

All of my Disas have come from Afrodisa.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 22, 2021)

I too, wish to try one day. I can't imagine them being much different from my Platantheras, and since my water TDS is 27ppm right from the tap...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 11, 2022)

Have fun growing those beauties. Here is a cool little video about some less known species of Disa in South Africa. Worth a look.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 11, 2022)

Love it ! Super video,
David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2022)

monocotman said:


> It all depends on where you are Eric. Dead easy in the Uk. Almost hardy. Outside most of the year. Just need a bit of winter protection. Sit in rain water year round. Tiny bit of feed. People here grow them with their sarracenias. Need similar conditions. Repot spring or autumn. Also easy from seed sown on damp moss. Pods mature after about three months. Three years to flowering if you are good.


The water where you live is special, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Sky7Bear (Jan 11, 2022)

littlefrog said:


> I'd try growing some (had one that did ok a long time ago). But it is darn hard to find any. I'd like to try seed...


It's good to see someone in the U.S. interested in Disas, particularly if you're going to be selling them, Rob. I have a long history of killing them! I've been interested since I saw Acme Orchids in Ft. Bragg, CA, growing them from seed in a peat lite mix. Another, the Burkhardts, reached by narrow gauge RR by the Michiana intrepids, used a flowing hydroponic system. I've tried them at various times and always seem to kill them, but in some cases not before blooming. The suggestion for growing outside (in summer) may well be a good one.

From my failures I would say the following: no ground water, lite fertilizer, a medium that does not dry out but allows adequate air to the roots so that they don't get "too wet." Based on my last experience with Wally's plants (which were sent bare root), I'd say also never let the roots dry out.

Last fall I got some from a place here in Washington near the coast (Wally is in Oregon and hoped to "go big" until the owner of the GH he was growing in did something wrong and damaged or killed his plants--I can't remember what it was but I think it had to do with watering). I wanted to grow some through the winter, including some which are small and not likely to bloom this spring/summer, though I see one is already throwing a bud. In order to survive beyond blooming they must either create a "tuber" or have offsets or both. We will see. The plants were sent in pot, and most of the plants are still in the medium they were grown in (half chopped sphagnum and half perlite, I think, similar to Wally). You know me, though, I have to experiment, so I put a couple in live moss in a basket (which I think has potential in other genera also) and a couple in standard semi-hydro (leca on bottom, moss on top). At least died in each of the three media, but most are still alive. The two in live moss took the longest to adjust but there is now new growth (no comments, Ray!). LOL. 

The grower's name is Greg Warner, and is very nice (as is Wally). It's Burnt Bridge Creek Nursery, [email protected], (360) 609-9498, 26413 Park Ave
Ocean Park, WA 98640

There is also a Facebook page (of course). There are growers from all over the world, including South Africa (naturally) where they are in bloom now. Also the UK and Canada. I have not tried seeds, but at least those, I assume, can be shipped internationally. It's too bad we can't import plants from Canada, as there are good growers there. Hope this isn't TMI. Go for it, Rob. This is just the kind of challenge I know you excel at.


----------



## paphfreak (Apr 16, 2022)

Lost many of the original leaves but they seem to be adjusting. I noticed the spike starting three days ago. These seem to grow fast.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 16, 2022)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## paphfreak (May 5, 2022)

Finally


----------



## Silverwhisp (May 5, 2022)

Lovely color.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 5, 2022)

Very nice Paphfreak. May I ask what is your location?


----------



## paphfreak (May 5, 2022)

Antioch California. Where salt water comes from the tap and the temps reach 115F ... I have a grow room in my garage. I recently installed a wet wall and temp controlled fan. So far it doesn't get over ~78F. Not the hot part of the year yet. We'll see how hot it gets when it's over 100 outside.


----------



## Wendy (May 6, 2022)

Oh wow. Worth the wait! I tried these years ago but had no success. I’ll get my fix looking at photos


----------

